

If you are reading HN because you are bored at work you need to try this - terrencelui
https://plus.google.com/110581693083408452344/posts

======
jleader
I like the low-effort way this can be used to hear only about jobs that you're
likely to be interested in. Very cool!

------
gavinliam
I think this is a very innovative way to improve the job search process. Well
done.

~~~
younger_oxy
Agreed gavinliam. It can be hard for companies and team members to find the
right match. In can make such a big difference in a company if your team is
passionate about their work and feels like it fits well into their life. This
approach seems to help that match to occur. Very exciting!

